# I've Got Gas........



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been grilling since I was a teenager and finally broke down and bought a $100 gas grill........









​What the hell was I thinking all this time?    








Oh yeah, now I remember....... it was all that drinking while I was waiting for the coals to get hot.   :cheers:​


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL.......just start drinking earlier w/ the gas grill!!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2011)

You bought into that whole briquet line of thinking for oh these many years...

what a shame...

I myself like to also have a lava rock option, so if you do not have any of those, I'd consider buying about 2 gallons of them, and 'seasoning' them a bit...


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2011)

GAS!!! BAH HEATHEN!

It's not a proper barby unless you use proper coals (though I'll let you use the ones that light easy because it gets things going a lot faster!) and slave over a torrent of smoke and heat!

I hope you're not one of those sorts that likes to ramp up the heat - throw on the meat - and cook it super fast 

Many a year I had burnt sausage with a rather undercooked middle till I took over and perfected the art of making everyone wait for the slow - proper - cook - getting that nice golden colour and the meat cooked proper! 

(curse now is I hate cooking them... but if I don't I have to put up with substandard cooking.......)


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, propane is the way too go. Support the oil and gas industry. Lol or something along the lines of Hank Hill.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Lol or something along the lines of Hank Hill.


I think it's "Taste the meat and not the heat".


Like I said, I've been cooking with charcoal for nearly forty years. It was damn cold a couple of weekends ago and the damn coals just wouldn't light.  For a C note and five minutes later, I can throw a chook on the grate..... not too bad, methinks.

Don't worry Overread, I still have my tried and true measure for when the weather is a bit warmer.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 31, 2011)

I've never mastered the gas grill, coal for me


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2011)

Gas is soooooo pedestrian.

Mesquite. :thumbup: Burns slow, very hot, and adds a flavor to die for.

But, gas is easier to get.


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2011)

KmH said:


> Burns slow, very hot, and adds a flavor to die for.


I'm sorry....are we still talking about grills?!!


----------



## rabman (Jan 31, 2011)

Hardwood charcoal for me, but I did buy a Thermador range for the kitchen with a gas grill for indoors.  I ordered my outdoor grill from Texas.  I recommend apple or pecan wood.  MMMmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2011)

KmH said:


> Gas is soooooo pedestrian.


 Beige or vanilla would've cut just as deep.


----------



## KrisPhotographer (Feb 11, 2011)

We all know where to come in the summer then


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2011)

KrisPhotographer said:


> We all know where to come in the summer then


 
Kundalini doesnt mix well with other people  :lmao:


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2011)

But we're photographers - do we really count as "regular people" anyway?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 11, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Kundalini doesnt mix well with other people :lmao:


My school report cards were pretty consistent...... "kundalini doesn't use his time wisely".  As far as mixing.... you can have all the chasers if you want, I'll have mine chilled and neat, thank you very much.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 11, 2011)

So when are you going to properly inaugurate your new gas grill ... by having all of your best TPF mates coming for a nice barbecue? Well? I'll be over in June (if all goes well), though I might not be anywhere near you...!??! Hmph. Vast country, yours is...


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 11, 2011)

This thread is disappointing.  I was expecting a flatulence fueled blow torch.


----------



## Ro101 (Feb 11, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> This thread is disappointing.  I was expecting a flatulence fueled blow torch.



HAHAHA!  Me too!!!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Feb 11, 2011)

mishele said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Burns slow, very hot, and adds a flavor to die for.
> ...


 
Gutter mind, I like it!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 11, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> This thread is disappointing. I was expecting a flatulence fueled blow torch.


 
As who you are on here (screennamewise) you would, wouldn't you !?


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 11, 2011)

what is a gas grill? a novelty? Shoot, down er in south Texas we use a charcoal grill or smoker where you can use mesquite wood, OMG what a BBQ taste. Gas grills must be a thing up north! Nothing like a mesquite smoked Brisket!


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 11, 2011)

I am disappointed. I thought it will be a photo of you farting at a lighter. Now that will be a photography marvel!

Grilling is fun, but I am too lazy to grill for regular meals. I grew up in a different culture, so it's a different kind of appeal to me. I can throw together a meal of stir-fry and rice in 30min though (food prep time included).


----------

